# Mops - 50% OFF our SpectraPure 90 gpd membranes and..



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

"From now until the end of June we're offering 50% OFF our SpectraPure 90 gpd membranes and 20% OFF our RO/DI Replacement Filter Cartridges.

RO Membrane and Cartridge Sale

From now until the end of June, we're offering SpectraPure's Standard 90 gpd TFC membranes and our RO/DI replacement Filter Cartridge Sets at a deep discount from our regular prices. SpectraPure is having an insane sale on their membranes and DI cartridges so we've stocked up and are passing the savings on to you.

While they last, you can buy a SpectraPure 90 gpd Standard TFC Membrane for 50% off our regular price and can also save 20% on our RO/DI replacement Filter Cartridge Set. This Replacement Set of Cartridges consists of a 1 Micron Sediment Cartridge, a 5 Micron Carbon Block Filter and a SpectraPure Mixed Bed DI Cartridge.

For more information or to place an order, please visit our Specials Page.

Yours truly, "

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

